# Glucosamine & Chondroitin



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I have some of this left over from another GSD. Resore-A-Flex is brand. Is there any benefit to feeding some to growing pup?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Not quite sure Ted what the best age is to start giving the stuff but Im sure someone will. I give it to my sighthounds but in a form called Sacha's Blend..powder form that you can get over here with added stuff for the joints. The dogs have reacted very well to it which is good seeing that their joints were pretty hammerd from all that hunting when I got them as rescues.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> I have some of this left over from another GSD. Resore-A-Flex is brand. Is there any benefit to feeding some to growing pup?


I have never read anything about any research or trials (only manufacturers' "suggestions") that would indicate that it can do anything positive for a pup's developing cartilage.... only for cartilage that is breaking down from wear.

It doesn't have any ingredients that would be harmful, though, as far as I know, in the dosages recommended.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

See, that's what I'm thinking. I have these pills sitting here. If there's no harm, and a possible benefit, what the heck?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> See, that's what I'm thinking. I have these pills sitting here. If there's no harm, and a possible benefit, what the heck?


It it just glucosamine and chondroitin? No vitamins, minerals, etc.?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

well, there's 500 mg each of Glucosamine Sulfate, Chondroitin Sulfate, 100mg of Vit C, 10 mg each of Calcium and Magnesium. That's each tablet and the dosage is 1 tablet per day for up to 50 lb dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> well, there's 500 mg each of Glucosamine Sulfate, Chondroitin Sulfate, 100mg of Vit C, 10 mg each of Calcium and Magnesium. That's each tablet and the dosage is 1 tablet per day for up to 50 lb dog.


Well, that sounds pretty innocuous. :>)


----------

